# WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo



## butzbert (31. August 2017)

*WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hallo zusammen,

hab euch ja schon die letzten Tage ordentlich genervt 

Naja möchte jetzt noch mal eigens Thema dazu eröffnen und würde mich echt über Verbesserungsvorschläge und Fachgesimpel freuen.

Ein kleiner Überblick nochmal:

-Kühlen möchte ich CPU und meine GPU
-Ich möchte gerne einen 360er Radiator und einen 480er Radiator Intern verbauen
-Gehäuse soll ein Phanteks werden
-Merkmal auf OC im gewissen Rahmen und Silent Betrieb
-Technisch will ich eine Gute WaKÜ aber auch nicht unnötig Geld verbrennen

So jetzt mal mein Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Pic-Upload.de - DesktopScreenshot2017.08.30-19.33.50.29.png


Zum Aquaero 5LT soll noch ein Wassertemperaturfühler dazukommen.
Reicht der jetzt aus für 7 Radi Lüfter Plus 2 Gehäuse Lüfter?
Mir wurde hier im Forum gesagt das die Teilweise sehr heiß werden und ich doch besser einen 6T nehmen soll.
Wenn ich die Angaben in der Anleitung anschaue muss der aber mehr wie ausreichen?

Die Radiatoren von Watercool sind 50mm Stark angeblich sollen ja die 30mm die beste Wahl sein. Die gibt es aber von Watercool nicht im Programm. Die Jungs von Watercool wollen mir nochmal gut Rabatt geben, also oben das Bild ist nicht der Endpreis. Ich finde die Sachen von Watercool Optisch auch echt Super. 
Passen die eLoop B12-PS Bionic Lüfter zu meinen Radiatoren hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Hab ja jetzt die D5 Pumpe im Ausgleichsbehälter sitzen. Ist das ok von der Lautstärke oder macht es mehr Sinn die Pumpe und AGB einzeln zu kaufen?

Wieviel Meter Schlauch brauche ich grob gerechnet? Ich weiß im Warenkorb liegt nur 1 Meter wird zu wenig sein.

Also wenn mir Material fehlt oder Verbesserungen sind Willkommen


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Im Primo darf der Boden Radi maximal 125mm breit sein, afaik passen da fast nur die Alphacools 
Zum einbau und aufgrund der optimierung auf niedrige drehzahlen würde ich 3mm radiatoren empfehlen. Die eloops können halt mal dröhnen, aber das kann man vorher nicht sagen


----------



## butzbert (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

In der Anleitung vom Primo steht 145mm. Was ist jetzt richtig ?
Welche Lüfter dröhnen nie kann man da pauschal was sagen ?


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Das Problem beim Primo ist diese Zwischenwand. Ein Radi ab 360 muss ja teils hinter diese Wand und da passen nur 125mm breite. Ich hatte das Primo selbst, mit einem 480er unten. Ich kenne nur die Alphacools die so schmal sind

EK XE 360mm in bottom of Enthoo Primo? | Overclockers UK Forums

Wenn es unbedingt ein andere Radi sein muss, musst die Zwischenwand entfernen, moddifizieren oder verbiegen...ob man das bei nem neuen Case machen will? Alternativ nimmst du einfach mehree kleine Radis (Front und Boden).

Beliebte lüfter sind NF-F12/A14


----------



## butzbert (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Pic-Upload.de - DesktopScreenshot2017.08.31-12.19.35.36.png
Langsam nervt mich das alles ab wieso schreiben die dann so einen scheiß in ihrer Anleitung ?
Oder bin ich zu blöd die Zeichnung zu lesen?

Hab übrigens eben mal jemand bei Aquacomputer erreicht am Telefon. Die sagen das der Aquaero 5 wirklich Probleme mit Hitze hat. Laut Anleitung kannst 20 Eloops auf einen Kanal schalten.
Also er meinte würd gehen mit 7 Eloops und 2 gehäuselüfter aber dann soll ich Passivkühler dazu nehmen. 

Warst du mit dem Primo zufrieden ?


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



butzbert schrieb:


> Hab übrigens eben mal jemand bei Aquacomputer erreicht am Telefon. Die sagen das der Aquaero 5 wirklich Probleme mit Hitze hat. Laut Anleitung kannst 20 Eloops auf einen Kanal schalten.
> Also er meinte würd gehen mit 7 Eloops und 2 gehäuselüfter aber dann soll ich Passivkühler dazu nehmen.


 Ich zitiere dir einen AC Mitarbeiter, und du rufst dann noch bei AC zum Nachfragen an? 

Was die Maße angeht, so schreiben die Hersteller immer das maximal Mögliche hin. In mein Gehäuse passen in die Front und ins Top jeweils 420er Radis - nur nicht zusammen bzw nur auf Krampf und wenn man den 5,25" Zoll Käfig entfernt. Ich finde das auch kotze, aber dafür gibt es ja Foren. Wo wir wieder beim Thema Vertrauen wären...


----------



## butzbert (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Das konnte ich im Zitat doch nicht sehen, woher soll ich wissen wer shoggy ist ? 
Aber jetzt bin ich ja schlauer und jetzt hab ich auch mehr vertrauen
Also währe es Sinnvoll wenn ich mir erst mal das Gehäuse bestelle und am besten selber ausmesse dann weiß ich wenigstens was passt. 
Schneide doch nicht im neuen Gehäuse rum dann hole ich andere Radiatoren wenn die Watercool nicht passen.

Sowas muss doch echt nicht sein falsche Angaben in Anleitungen das bei Phanteks und bei Aquacomputer. Wenn die das wissen wieso ändern die ihre Anleitungen nicht ?
Haben die doch selber nur Ärger mit wenn die Kunden unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Die Anleitung vom Phanteks bezieht sich offenbar auf die Verwendung des Radiator-Brackets, welche nur bei max. 280er Radiatoren benutzt wird. Diese ragen dann aber nicht bis hinter die Laufwerksabdeckung und können daher offenbar 145mm breit sein 
Das Primo ist schon ein gutes Gehäuse, mir hat es aber zuviel geknackt (verwindung bei Temperaturwechsel)


----------



## butzbert (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Der kann aber auch nicht passen weil die Zwischenwand für das Netzteil direkt an der Hinterseite des Gehäuses anfängt. Die Alphacool Nexxus scheinen zu passen die sind ein bisschen breiter wie ein 120mm Lüfter.
Hab in einen anderen Forum die Maße gefunden die angeblich passen.
Was heißt knacken bei dir ? Oder bist du so ein mega Silent Freak


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

JA bin Silentfan. Mein Primo hat immer viel geknackt wenn es große Temperaturänderung im Raum (fenster auf) gab oder man gezockt hat und das Case wärmer wurde. Soweit ich weiß liegt das daran, dass sich Kunststoff und Stahl unterschiedlich schnell ausdehnen...

PC Gehäuse Knackt vermutlich durch Wasserkühlung!
Mein neues Gehäuse knackt
Knackendes/Knarzendes Plastik an Gehäuse Garantiefall?

Man kennt das ja von Geräten...ein TV/Montior macht es mal, mal ne Konsole etc etc....beim Primo war das bei mir aber schon echt auffällig und häufig. Das hatte ich bei noch keinem anderen Gehäuse (und das waren verdammt viele)


----------



## butzbert (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Na toll jetzt bin ich wieder genau da wo ich schon vor 14 Tage war einfach ahnungslos 

Aber danke für die Info Narbennarr. 

Was hast du jetzt für ein Gehäuse und bist du zufrieden ?


----------



## Narbennarr (1. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ich hab ständig ein anderes, weil ich zum testen ständig welche bekomme 
Bei den kleineren Phanteks GEhäusen ist das knacken weniger stark. Wenn du keine optischen Laufwerke benötigst ist auch das Define S für ne Wakü nicht verkehrt!


----------



## butzbert (1. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hab optische Laufwerke kann ich auch nicht drauf verzichten. Bestell mir das Gehäuse einfach, hab jetzt echt noch soviel geschaut vom Platzangebot und von der Technik her ist das einfach für mich das beste Gehäuse.

Muss dann jetzt auf die Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Radiator wechseln habt ihr gute Tipps für Lüfter ? Möglichst Silent und beste Kühlleistung, bling bling brauch ich nicht.
Bin ja für Noctua oder Eloops Optik ich völlig zu vernachlässigen, da gibt es ja wieder so viele Lüfter.

Wie ist das jetzt mit der AGB und der Pumpe besser alles einzeln oder ist es ok wenn AGB und Pumpe eine Einheit sind ?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

NF-F12 bzw A14 

AGB und Pumpe wie du magst. Ich war mit beidem zufrieden. Der Heatkiller AGB ist natürlich schon sehr nice


----------



## joylancer (3. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ich bin mit meinem Phanteks Entoo Luxe (BT) ganz zufrieden.
Top: XSPC Low Profile Radiator EX420
Front: XSPC Low Profile Radiator EX240
Das knacken hatte ich am Anfang auch, ließ aber nach ein paar Wochen nach.
Als CPU Kühler für meinen I7-6850 habe ich den PHANTEKS C350i genommen.
Die Vega64 wird vom EKWB Block gekühlt. Dazu noch HDD Kühler.
Als Pumpe setze ich die EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM ein.
Alles in allem komme ich so auf knapp 11db, 30cm Abstand vom Gehäuse.
Der HDD Käfig musste aber dem Radiator weichen, fand aber eine andere Lösung für die HDD.


----------



## butzbert (4. September 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> NF-F12 bzw A14



Du meinst wahrscheinlich diesen hier oder ?
NF-F12 PWM

Denke mal mit A14 meinst du einen 140mm Lüfter aus der Industrial Serie von Noctua oder?

Reicht so einer hier nicht schon aus für mein Vorhaben 
NF-P12 PWM
Oder hat der zu wenig Luftdurchsatz für eine WaKü ?

Hier hab ich sogar mal einen Bericht dazu gefunden:
Lufter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuhlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck - ComputerBase


----------



## butzbert (4. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Also ich hab es jetzt einfach mal getan und diesen ganzen Wahnsinn bestellt 

Hab mich jetzt für die NF-F12 Lüfter entschieden das wird schon passen denke ich.
Hab mir jetzt diese Pumpe hier bestellt :Aqua Computer Homepage - D5 mit USB und aquabus
Frag mich gerade nur wie ich die ans laufen bekomme wenn es ans System auffüllen geht, geht die an wenn ich am ATX Stecker vom Netzteil brücke ?
Die muss dann noch von meinen Aquero ein Singnal bekommen oder nicht?


----------



## Tekkla (4. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Die Pumpe läuft los, sowie sie Saft hat. Ob per normalem Rechner anschalten oder nur an einem Netzteil mit ATX Brücke, ist egal. Die Pumpe selber läuft ab Werk mit voller Drehzahl an. Über USB und die Aquasuite kannst du die Pumpe regeln. Wenn du Aquaero und Pumpe per Aquabus verbindest, dann kannst du die Pumpe in Abhängigkeit von den diversen am Aquaero angeschlossenen Sensoren steuern lassen. Ein Verbindung per Aquabus ist grundsätzlich nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## butzbert (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

So meine WaKü ist eingebaut läuft alles Super. 

2 kleine Lecks hat es bei der ersten Überprüfung gegeben, beide wurden von Alphacool Produkten ausgelöst.

Eine Plastik Schnellkupplung war direkt am Schlauchanschluss undicht. Scheint ein Produktionsfehler zu sein, bei der Überwurfmutter war so gut wie keine Verjüngung, mit sehr festen anziehen wurde es dann noch dicht.

Ein Radi war am Fitting undicht. Problem war das Alphacool die Fläche nicht richtig sauber bearbeitet hat wo der Fitting angeschraubt wird, mit 2 O-Ringen am Fitting war das Leck dann auch beseitigt.


Temperaturen sind echt Genial meine Grafikkarte hat jetzt um die 50C unter Vollast vorher waren es immer um die 80C und dann wurde die GPU runtergetaktet.
Meine CPU hat auch um die 50C im Vollastbetrieb.

Habt ihr Tipps bezüglich der Lüftersteuerung ?
Meine Hardware:
-Aquaero
-Wassertempertatur Sensor
-D5 mit Aquabus
-Gehäusetemperatur Sensor
-Noctua F12 PWM Lüfter

Hab es jetzt erst mal so eingestellt das bei 30C Wassertemperatur die Lüfter anspringen.
Hab die Noctua F12 PWM jetzt verbaut laut Hersteller Angaben drehen die mit einer 
Min. Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit von 300 RPM. 
Bei mir laufen die aber nicht mit so einer Langsamen Drehzahlen ab ca. 500 RPM schalten die Lüfter ab. Auch wenn ich einen Startboost in der Aquaero einstelle.


----------



## McTHawk (25. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hi butzbert!

Auch ich habe das Phanteks Enthoo Primo als Gehäuse.
Gekühlt werden: CPU, GPU und Mainboard mit 1x 420 Radiator sowie 1x 360 Radiator von Aquacomputer.

Als Lüfter habe ich die Noctua Industrial 2000.
Das diese mit 300 RPM nicht laufen, ist bei mir auch so. Die 140´er laufen bei mir bei knapp über 500.
Weiter runter komme ich nicht, obwohl ich das Aquaero 6 habe und meine Lüfter alles PWM Lüfter sind.

Meine Radiatoren sind so eingestellt, dass die Lüfter bis eine Wassertemperatur von 33 Grad halten. Alles unterhalb dieser Temperatur laufen sie nur auf minimalster Stufe.

Bei Volllast drehen diese dann bis max. 750-800 RPM auf. Selbst das ist für mich nicht wirklich hörbar.
Die Gehäuselüfter regel ich nach der CPU Temperatur.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hallo butzbert, 

ich liebäugle auch mit dem Phanteks Enthoo Prime Gehäuse für meine erste Wasserkühlung.
Aktuell bin ich noch in der "Mal danach umschauen"-Phase... d.h. ich habe mir mal das Handbuch vom Gehäuse und das eine oder andere Youtube Video dazu angeschaut, aber ein paar kleine Fragen bleiben mir da irgendwie offen.
Vielleicht kannst du mir da etwas weiterhelfen, oder aber auch die werten Mitleser/-schreiber hier.

Ich benötige zwingend ein 5,25" ODD, habe 1x3,5"HDD (evtl. mal eine 2.te später) und 2x 2,5"SSD. 
Wie sieht das nun platzmäßig mit der GraKa aus, wenn ich einen AGB an der "Rückwand" des Gehäuses, neben dem Mainboard platzieren möchte? lt. Handbuch darf die nur 257mm sein? Das wäre ja für eine 1080 oder eine Vega schon zu wenig? Oder habe ich die Möglichkeit irgendwie die Laufwerke so zu montieren, dass der AGB weiter Richtung Front rückt?

Eine weitere Frage, wäre dann noch, ob der Platz für den Radi der auf der rechten Seite unten platziert werden kann, so gewählt ist, dass die Lüfter durch den Radi nach außen blasen?

Ich hoffe es ist halbwegs verständlich was ich meine?

Gruß


----------



## McTHawk (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hi OldN3rd!

Wie schon geschrieben, besitze ich auch das Phanteks Enthoo Primo.

Bezüglich der Festplatten ist es kein Problem. Ich habe lediglich den unteren Käfig entfernt. Im oberen befinden sich 2xSSD und 1xHDD. Zudem hast du auf der Rückseite noch platz für zwei weitere SSD´s.

Meinen Ausgleichsbehälter habe ich (wie du planst) rechts neben dem Mainboard an der dafür vorgesehenden Stelle. Mein AGB fasst 150 ml bei einer Höhe von 189 mm. Die Größe des AGB spielt eigentlich nur nebensächlich eine Rolle. Ist primär nur Optik. Aufpassen muss du bei der Breite des AGB, solltest du diesen ebenfalls rechts neben dem Mainboard befestigen. Meiner hat eine Breite und Tiefe von 50x50 mm. Das passt optimal, ohne dass meine 1080 berührt wird.
Alles was dicker ist, wird eng (je nach Grafikkarte).

Solltest du einen Radiator auf der rechten Seite wünschen, sollte das eigentlich passen. Ich kann dir dazu keine 100%-tige Aussage geben. Lediglich zu 90%.
Ich habe zum Beispiel einen 420´er oben und einen 360´er unten. Damit kühle ich eine GTX 1080, einen i7 7700K und die Spaws meines Mainboard.
Und über die Temperaturen kann ich wirklich nicht meckern.

An der rechten Seite befindet sich dann die Aquastream auf einem Shoggy Sandwich. Das passt optimal.

Hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ja, vielen Dank!!

Wie kann ich denn die Dimensionierung der Radis abschätzen, wenn ich ein leises System haben möchte?


----------



## Venom89 (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Wenn du es wirklich leise haben möchtest, auch unter Last 
Ca 50 watt pro 120er.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ui... Das wäre dann ein 240er für die CPU... Und ein 480 für die Graka... (Vega oder 1080)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (28. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Das und mehr sollten doch im Primo kein Problem sein.


----------



## butzbert (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hi 0ldN3rd 
Hab eine AGB von Watercool verbaut ist ein Tube150, das Problem ist die AGB Halterung die Phanteks verbaut. Also meine 1080 kommt direkt in die Halterung rein. Hab jetzt meine AGB selber tiefer angebaut und neue Bohrungen gemacht. 
Auf Wunsch kann ich auch ein paar Fotos mal Online stellen. 

Wie Narbennarr auf Seite 1 schon schrieb:
Im Primo darf der Boden Radi maximal 125mm breit sein. Kann ich auch bestätigen die Anleitung von 
Phanteks ist da nicht so ganz korrekt.

Hab jetzt Alphacool Radis verbaut ein 360er im Boden und ein 480er im Deckel.
Glaub die von Aquacomputer passen auch von den Abmessungen musst du mal schauen.

Wenn du einen 360er im Boden verbaust kannst du alle Festplattenkäfige im Gehäuse lassen.
Also jede Menge Platz für HDD´s und Laufwerke.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ja schonmal Danke für die Antworten!!
Ich denke ich werde aus reiner Neugierde die kommenden Tage einfach mal das Gehäuse bestellen und es mir anschauen.... Pläne schmieden etc....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbert (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hab ich auch so gemacht erst das Gehäuse bestellt, da kannst in Ruhe messsen und wenn man es selber sieht ist immer was anderes finde ich. Ist vom Platzangebot für ne Interne WaKü schon echt Top.
Nur Gewinde drehen müssen die in China mal noch lernen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Sooooo,
hab das Gehäuse heuer bekommen.... Ganz schön riesig das Ding! Passt von der Tiefe her nicht unter den Schreibtisch 

Hab auch mal versucht zumindest oben den Platz zu messen für den Radi. Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist, warum der Hersteller 480 bzw. 420er Radis nur bis 70mm Dicke insgesamt angibt, so wie ich es sehe, müsste auch der Aplhacool Monsta 420er in 86mm Dicke passen... oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## JPio (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Könnt mir vorstellen das auf einigen MB's so das ein oder andere Teil ein gewisses kollisionspotenzial hat.
Ich hab in meinem Primo nen 420er und 2 280er verbaut. Zweimal die 30er Stärke und ein 45er. Somit langsam drehende und, vor allem, leise Lüffies...

Unterwegs vom S8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Hmm.. ja, wenn es am MoBo liegen sollte, dürften die kürzeren Radi aber auch die 70mm Dicke nicht überschreiten, oder beginnen die die Messung der Radi-Länge von vorne nach hinten?


----------



## JPio (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Also mit so 'ner Frage hab ich mich noch nie beschäftigt. Es passte rein was ich wollte und es war gut für mich. 
Was willst du denn mit so nem Monster ? Selbst ein 60er, der mMn in pusch pull betrieben werden sollte, wird so schon grenzwertig. Min 85mm (Radi + eine Lüfterreihe). Ich würd da echt auf Leise gehen und dünne Radi's verbauen...

Unterwegs vom S8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ja, wandle ja im Tal der ahnungslosen was das Thema angeht... Die Idee mit der Dicke rührt aus dem Motto "Viel hilft viel!"
Leise soll es sein! Das ist das A und O, und da dachte ich, dass das Volumen des Radi dies positiv beeinflusst, da die Fläche der Kühllamellen dadurch ja in Bezug auf die Grundfläche steigt...


----------



## JPio (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Recht hast du, wenn du sagst viel hilft viel. Das gilt hier aber nur rein für die Fläche. In diesem Falle die Lufteintritts- und/oder Austrittsfläche, wenn man das so nennen mag.Für dickere Radis brauchst du halt Lüfter die schneller drehen und somit auch wieder lauter sind...

Unterwegs vom S8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ludscha (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



> Leise soll es sein! Das ist das A und O, und da dachte ich, dass das  Volumen des Radi dies positiv beeinflusst, da die Fläche der  Kühllamellen dadurch ja in Bezug auf die Grundfläche steigt...




Durch die höhere Lamellendichte benötigt man höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen,um die Luft durch zu bekommen, darum wird es lauter.

Wen es leise sein soll, nimmt man langsam drehende Lüfter und dünne Radi`s mit maximal 45 mm Dicke.

Normalerweise haben im Primo ein 420er + ein 280er Radi  (Deckel und Boden) locker Platz mit 30 mm Dicke.

In meinem 900 D sind nur 30 mm Radiatoren verbaut, die Luffies laufen mit ca 400 Umdrehungen im Idle , sind aber von der Wassertemperatur abhängig gesteuert.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Grisu8 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

An die Leute die das Primo im Einsatz haben: könnt ihr das mit dem knacken denn bestätigen? Oder macht euer Primo keine Geräusche?


----------



## JPio (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> An die Leute die das Primo im Einsatz haben: könnt ihr das mit dem knacken denn bestätigen? Oder macht euer Primo keine Geräusche?


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Seit meiner Dremelorgie (vor ca 9 Monaten) hör ich nichts mehr.
Also vom Gehäuse mein ich... [emoji4]


Unterwegs vom S8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHrIzZzI (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> An die Leute die das Primo im Einsatz haben: könnt ihr das mit dem knacken denn bestätigen? Oder macht euer Primo keine Geräusche?


Ich denke viele leute sind abgeschreckt wenn man liest '' das Gehäuse knackt ''. Das ist nicht so als ob man ein dicken Holzast durchbricht. Es KANN vorkommen das sich gewisse metalle im Gehäuse durch Wärme ausdehnen und bei Abkühlung wieder zusammen ziehen. Dabei KANN es vorkommen das es ein leichtes '' Knacken'' gibt. Hier ist die Wahrnehmung von Personen zu Personen unterschiedlich, ich habe es anfangs wahrgenommen und mich hat es nicht gestört, weil es selten vorkam. Mittlerweile merke ich es gar nicht mehr und würde sagen das es eins der Besten Gehäuse ist wo man intern eine Wakü verbauen kann.
Ich habe unten ein 360 oben 480, vorne und an der seite ein 240 Radiator Verbaut. Denke damit ist das Max an Interner Fläche erreicht und findet keinen konkorentz.

Auf Wunsch kann ich gerne mal ein paar n Paar Bilder machen.

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JPio (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

+1

Unterwegs vom S8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## n1Ko (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Meins knackt auch nicht. 
In meinem habe ich folgendes verbaut. 
Oben und unten 480 er 30 ACRadiatoren mit jeweils 4 120er Noctuas
In der Front 2 140 er Silentwings für GehäuseDurchFlow [emoji3] 
Aquastream XT auf Shoggy 
5,25 Bay Reservoir 
Aquaero 6 LT
Und dazu extern noch ein Mora 420 LT mit 4 200er Noctuas,diesen kann ich bei Bedarf trennen mit Koolance QD3

Gekühlt wird ein 4790K und eine MSI GTX 1080Ti

Ich weiß das es etwas oversized ist. Aber ich wollte meinen PC auch beim Zocken nicht hören [emoji1]. Klappt [emoji5] [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3S mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHrIzZzI (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Man kann nie genug Leistung haben, egal welche [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Ich denke viele leute sind abgeschreckt wenn man liest '' das Gehäuse knackt ''. Das ist nicht so als ob man ein dicken Holzast durchbricht. Es KANN vorkommen das sich gewisse metalle im Gehäuse durch Wärme ausdehnen und bei Abkühlung wieder zusammen ziehen. Dabei KANN es vorkommen das es ein leichtes '' Knacken'' gibt. Hier ist die Wahrnehmung von Personen zu Personen unterschiedlich, ich habe es anfangs wahrgenommen und mich hat es nicht gestört, weil es selten vorkam. Mittlerweile merke ich es gar nicht mehr und würde sagen das es eins der Besten Gehäuse ist wo man intern eine Wakü verbauen kann.
> Ich habe unten ein 360 oben 480, vorne und an der seite ein 240 Radiator Verbaut. Denke damit ist das Max an Interner Fläche erreicht und findet keinen konkorentz.
> 
> Auf Wunsch kann ich gerne mal ein paar n Paar Bilder machen.
> ...



Zumindest nicht in der Preisklasse... kann mal jemand ne Kombination aus Case Labs SMA8 und dem Enthoo primo bauen? Für sagen wir, 400€


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Ich denke viele leute sind abgeschreckt wenn man liest '' das Gehäuse knackt ''. Das ist nicht so als ob man ein dicken Holzast durchbricht. Es KANN vorkommen das sich gewisse metalle im Gehäuse durch Wärme ausdehnen und bei Abkühlung wieder zusammen ziehen. Dabei KANN es vorkommen das es ein leichtes '' Knacken'' gibt. Hier ist die Wahrnehmung von Personen zu Personen unterschiedlich, ich habe es anfangs wahrgenommen und mich hat es nicht gestört, weil es selten vorkam. Mittlerweile merke ich es gar nicht mehr und würde sagen das es eins der Besten Gehäuse ist wo man intern eine Wakü verbauen kann.
> Ich habe unten ein 360 oben 480, vorne und an der seite ein 240 Radiator Verbaut. Denke damit ist das Max an Interner Fläche erreicht und findet keinen konkorentz.
> 
> Auf Wunsch kann ich gerne mal ein paar n Paar Bilder machen.
> ...



Also ich hatte zwei Stück mit massiven Knacken, sowohl bei Wakü als auch Lukü! Und das regelmäßig, den ganzen Tag über. Bei keinem anderen Gehäuse das mir bekannt ist hört man soviel Berichte zum knacken wie bei dem Primo (und teils anderen Phanteks). Das muss also auf jeden Fall ein generelles Problem sein...auch wenn vlt nicht jedes gleich betroffen ist.
Ich finde die allgemeine Verarbeitung für das Geld einfach eher "geht so"


----------



## cHrIzZzI (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also ich hatte zwei Stück mit massiven Knacken, sowohl bei Wakü als auch Lukü! Und das regelmäßig, den ganzen Tag über. Bei keinem anderen Gehäuse das mir bekannt ist hört man soviel Berichte zum knacken wie bei dem Primo (und teils anderen Phanteks). Das muss also auf jeden Fall ein generelles Problem sein...auch wenn vlt nicht jedes gleich betroffen ist.
> Ich finde die allgemeine Verarbeitung für das Geld einfach eher "geht so"


Ja das stimmt, für das Geld darf sowas nicht passieren. Anscheinend hat Phanteks da wohl ein Qualitäts Problem..... 
Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er das Geld dafür ausgibt und damit leben kann das es knackt.
Ich persönlich bekomme es wohl nicht mehr mit, obwohl es auf dem Tisch steht, also auf Kopfhöhe ist. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## syrus700 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Das Knacken beim Enthoo Primo kann ich auch nicht bestätigen (sowohl Luft- als auch Wasserkühlung)


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

So mal ne kurze Wasserstandsmeldung von mir...

Also das Gehäuse geht wieder zurück!
Die Verarbeitungsqualität war nicht ganz das, was ich von einem 240,- € Gehäuse erwarte.
- Seitenteile lassen sich nur mit (heftigem) Druck wieder mit den Schrauben befestigen.
- Seitenteile haben ohne Schrauben gar keinen Halt! (Mal ehrlich bei meinem alten Thermaltake New Soprano ging das ja schon, auch mein aktuelles BeQuit ist da besser)
- Seitenteile haben in Achse von nach hinten gesehen nur die "Halterung" vorne und die Löcher für die Schrauben hinten zur Fixierung -> mit leichtem Fingertippen auf die Seitendeckel machen die "Brrrrr....Brrrr"

Stelle ich mir interessant vor, wenn es da mal zu Resonanzen kommen sollte. 

Naja, damit liegt das Thema WaKü bei mir auch vorerst wieder auf Eis... :-/


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Sag ich ja...das Teil ist zu groß für die Materialstärke....ziemlicher Pudding


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Naja, die Materialstärke ist das Eine.... aber man hätte an den Rändern das Material halt durch biegen, etc. mit einer Struktur versehen können, die dann für höere Steifigkeit sorgt und auch an mehreren Stellen oben und unten dann in das Gehäuse greift, wie beim Thermaltake oder bei Bequiet. Aber hier liegen die Seitenteile ja einfach lose an, das geht beim dem preis imho gar nicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Stimmt, aber trotzdem wölbt und verweinden sich diese großen Seitenteile einfach spielend, vor allem das mit dem Acryl


----------



## butzbert (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*

Ich habe das Gehäuse ja jetzt ein paar Wochen. Ich habe bis jetzt kein Knacken oder ähnliches gehört. Finde die Gewinde Verarbeitung schlecht aber mit ein paar mal rein und raus drehen der Schrauben ist das auch schnell Geschichte. Also wie man behaupten kann das Gehäuse ist Pudding ist mir echt schleierhaft. Das Gehäuse ist Super Stabil und solide.

240 Euro für so ein Gehäuse in der Größen Ordnung find ich auch vollkommen ok. Also ich find nix in der Größe was viel günstiger ist da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl für den Kurs. Die Radiator Möglichkeiten sind ja ungeschlagen Super 


----------



## cHrIzZzI (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü in Phanteks Enthoo Primo*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gehäuse ja jetzt ein paar Wochen. Ich habe bis jetzt kein Knacken oder ähnliches gehört. Finde die Gewinde Verarbeitung schlecht aber mit ein paar mal rein und raus drehen der Schrauben ist das auch schnell Geschichte. Also wie man behaupten kann das Gehäuse ist Pudding ist mir echt schleierhaft. Das Gehäuse ist Super Stabil und solide.
> 
> 240 Euro für so ein Gehäuse in der Größen Ordnung find ich auch vollkommen ok. Also ich find nix in der Größe was viel günstiger ist da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl für den Kurs. Die Radiator Möglichkeiten sind ja ungeschlagen Super 


Meine Worte!  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------

